# 50mm offset on an audi tt ?



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

hi i have an audi tt awd 
and im not sure about my stock offset (but i thik its 35mm) 
anyway im looking at some wheels that have a 50mm offset. 
and they are 18X8.5 
im not sure if they will fit and if so what size spacers do i need. 
also with spacers and that size offset(50mm) is it going to be way out far from the wheel wells ? (sticking out) 
thanks im not much of a wheel guy and i did the wheel calc but was still confused 
also is this safe/ optimal to run these wheels ? 
they only come in this offset/bolt pattern. (which is more of a wrx sizing)
would you run this sizing ?
does anyone run this sizing?
thx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by jason bouchard at 9:06 PM 7/25/2008_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 50mm offset on an audi tt ? (jason bouchard)*

You want 20mm spacers, and it will fit fine. Just make sure you need spacers, and not adaptors, since I don't know what wheels you are looking at.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: 50mm offset on an audi tt ? (JDriver1.8t)*

they are these wheels, or atleast this style (not sure on the color) 
http://www.wheelfire.com/scont...=2713 
5x100, 18x8.5 50 mm offset


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 50mm offset on an audi tt ? (jason bouchard)*

You need 20mm spacers, 50mm 1.5x14 cone seat lugs, and that is it.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: 50mm offset on an audi tt ? (JDriver1.8t)*

20 mm would be flush right ? i wanna bump out the rear alittle for a staggerd fitment. 
thanks for all your help thus far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 50mm offset on an audi tt ? (jason bouchard)*

20mm would be flush in the front. Add 10mm to the rears to make them flush.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: 50mm offset on an audi tt ? (JDriver1.8t)*

so 20mm front and 30mm rear for flush ?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 50mm offset on an audi tt ? (jason bouchard)*

yeah


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: 50mm offset on an audi tt ? (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_yeah

awesome, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

